# He Ain't no average SmokinJoe



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I was looking for a handfull of Padron 40th and asked Joe if he had any available for trade. Joe PM's me right back and says he'll take care of me and the package was on it's way. Well he sent me 10!! and 6 other Unbelievable smokes:dribble:You are a great BOTL and thanks for taking care of me brother. You better start hiding:biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Padron*?


nice hit!!!!!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Crap! You done F'd up now Joe..........Nice hit BTW


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! That hit did some serious damage! Joe should be worried when David throws down the threat!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG that's one great a hit


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Holy Smokes...lol*

Oh wow! Those padron 40 year are the most delicioso! I smoked one at my 40th birthday hurf...nice collection! Joe is a great BOTL!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn nice hit!!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd give up my enriched uranium for a bomb like that. wait....what?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Totally smoked up


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

mmmm Love the Padrons!

Jason


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

the return fire scares me too! people blowing up everywhere!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats a damn nuke there.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn fine hit there!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn thats a nice hit!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> Padron*?
> 
> nice hit!!!!!!!


I fixed it. I guess I had Partagas on the brain


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow simply amazing. Hey joe do you have any pre embargo cubans you would like to trade:biggrin::helloooo:seriusly though amazing hit


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

WOW....That was an awesome hit! Way to go Joe. Smokinj definately deserves it. David I hope you enjoy those great looking cigars.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Hahaha somebody finally gave ol David a taste of his own medicine!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Holy Shiite...can you believe that? Outstanding.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, what an unbelievable hit.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh::dribble::dribble: What the... 
Joe, man this is awesome!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Simply amazing.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Couldn't have happened to a more deserving bro.David has been going around laying the smack down on people about time he got his arse whipped :roflmao:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Hit!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work Joe!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

O my that is simply amazing ,great bunch of gars there better hide now Joe!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome hit!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy Sh%t! Its good to know people! Nice hook up there!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Holy smokes that's a heck of a collection of smokes! :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

holy crap! I only wish i could get my hands on some 40ths like that!!!!!!!!! Nice trade....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy crap thats carzy talk


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

:dribbleAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!:dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

are you kidding me? wow


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

wow! nice hit


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice smokes ....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

That Joe really knows how to hurt a persons feelings---man what a Primo Selection of Fine Tobacco products right there.

Joe did the same thing to me and when I open the package I started to cry--Wooooooow, he got you good TOO!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's just sooo lovely and unfair! i think i just shead a tear


----------

